
Uncovering a Triceratops: Experiment searches for dinosaurs in Wyoming - dluan
https://experiment.exposure.co/uncovering-a-triceratops
======
orliesaurus
am I the only one that thought having read the title of Triceracop from Kung
Fury[1]?

[1]
[https://40.media.tumblr.com/3399c1b74b409c786160a1cb49e0e9a4...](https://40.media.tumblr.com/3399c1b74b409c786160a1cb49e0e9a4/tumblr_np71efysh01qevtc5o1_500.jpg)

